# La Nina



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

According to weather.com, La Nina has ended. We're now in neutral.

The La Nina Signature - weather.com

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Interesting read! I was out of the country for a couple of weeks (might as well...nothing is growing), but I assumed that it was starting to shift. Still no rain, but I'm starting to see 10-20% chance in the forecasts. I'm at the point now where I'm starting to hope for named storms.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> I'm at the point now where I'm starting to hope for named storms.


 LOL! I feel your pain Mike, and was telling the wife the exact same thing last week. Not much better here in south LA. We have been blessed with 2" or so this past week though, so things are looking much better. And oh man,,,the grass sure has jumped up! I'll be making my first cut this week. About 2 months late! I just hope I didn't mess up by holding out. We'll see. Lot's of folks cut theirs 3-4 weeks ago. Very low yields and zero growth afterward. I just couldn't bring myself to do it considering no rain was in sight and I only had a 6-10" stand clear of weeds and beautiful otherwise. Prior to our recent rains, I was keeping an eye on LaNina via the NOAA site, and hoping they were right while keeping my fingers crossed. Looks like we may have a decent season afterall.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Sheesh. La Nina moving out? Really? Cant tell here. Our hay is ready to cut and the cloudy, wet, rainy weather pattern only broke for 5 days in the last 30. And like a dope I cut a small custom field way up north in the county on those 5 days instead of early cutting my bigger fields. Looks like the next cutting window will be in about 8 days and my alfalfa is moving from bud to bloom already. The honey bees on the farm should be very happy with this years first cutting schedule.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> I'm at the point now where I'm starting to hope for named storms.


Mike120: Please be careful what you wish for, your wish may come true, you and the rest of us may not like it. LOL Just a tropical system, fast moving, will be more than enough for me.

scrapiron


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Sure wish I could grant you folks down south all the moisture due to us in the next month! A 30% chance of scattered showers and storms here and you better figure on getting something.......even enough to back up the haying schedule for a day or two.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Indeed I would like to have 1-2 inch per week for the next month. Just had 3 days of rains skirt every which way around me! Think I saw one circle the section twice before high tailing it out of here! Wheat harvest is starting to swing so I figure its about to get wetter here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

maknhay said:


> 30% chance of scattered showers and storms here and you better figure on getting something.......


Yeah, that's the way it's been here for the last 10 weeks or so, even a mention of rain in the forecast means it's gonna get wet. Normally I ignore the 30% chances and keep mowing, the last couple of years not only does a 30% about guarantee it's gonna rain, we got half a inch out of a 20% chance a few days ago.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> Mike120: Please be careful what you wish for, your wish may come true.


Sorry Scrapiron, my wish was more selective. I prefer that they go into Mexico and then send the residuals up the coast. Even if they come close, I want them West of me. Growing up in South Texas that was often the only rain we would get.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

If you ask me the weather has really been messed up for the last 2-3 years. Extreme heat in the summers, last year 89 days over 90, 3 over 100 and 2 of the coldest, snowiest winters I can remember. We had a white Christmas this past winter, that just doesn't happen around here. I've been a weather nut since I was a kid and keep records of weather extremes and I'm telling ya it's messed up, I dont know why, like I say, "it's just weather, you can't predict or control it, if you don't like it just wait until tomorrow ;-)".


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

4th really wet spring in a row here. Still have 25 acres of beans to plant in some very low, swampy, black ground. the sand hills next to it are starting to burn up already. Starting to get dry here, but day to day chances of rain keep messing with hay making. Doesn't rain enough to do the row crops much good, but it sure can f**k up a nice looking field of hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, same up here haybaler. 4th wet year up here and from being made late four years in row, some of teh hayfileds look like crap from weeds that wouldn't be there if the weather would have cooperated those previous three years. About that same here as well with the rain, the replanted ground could use a little rain, but that is exactly what we're getting, a little at a time, not enough to help the row crops, but more than enough to screw up haymaking.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I know that I could sure use a nice weather window, pattern seems to be get rain, get 3 days no rain and little sun then rain again. just enough to mess with things.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

mike we are only about 15-17 in short of rain here it seems like every time the rain is coming it will stop at the county line and go completely around us, My best stand of grass is about 6-7 in tall but have decided to go ahead and cut whats there and hope my baler will pickup whats there


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anybody told the weather that La Nina is over? Looks like another week now before I get another window to cut any hay.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We've had 1.5" of rain since the 8th of June. During the entire month of May we only had 1.5". The last 8 acres of soybeans and millet went on June 2nd and are really starting to pop now with the 1.5" of rain. They say we may get some more rain this Thurs. I hope so. Pretty much everything is done until the millet and soybeans are ready to be cut so it's pretty much idle around here right now. Oil has been changed in everything but the riding mower. I pressure washed the CaseIH 5140 while my wife cultivated 5 acres of corn this morning. I have to say the 5140 looks like new now. I even cleaned the tires, I know that's a little sick.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> We've had 1.5" of rain since the 8th of June. During the entire month of May we only had 1.5". The last 8 acres of soybeans and millet went on June 2nd and are really starting to pop now with the 1.5" of rain. They say we may get some more rain this Thurs. I hope so. Pretty much everything is done until the millet and soybeans are ready to be cut so it's pretty much idle around here right now. Oil has been changed in everything but the riding mower. I pressure washed the CaseIH 5140 while my wife cultivated 5 acres of corn this morning. I have to say the 5140 looks like new now. I even cleaned the tires, I know that's a little sick.


Must be nice to have that kind of time! We are either running like mad ahead of the rain or chasing our tails after the rain. Finished picking up bales at 11:30 monday night, rain by 8 the next morning, rain again today, more tonite, more saturday, sunday, tuesday, this is getting old.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

6 days with some rain and next 5 days have rain forcasted for them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Got my first cutting done and stored, 60 acres, 196 BR bales, no rain, only excessive moisture was from sweating, 5 of 7 days 95+. I'm happy!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> They say we may get some more rain this Thurs. I hope so.


I know some of you guys really _really_ need the rain, but every time you guys ask for some, us folks that don't need another drop for a month get all of it. Try what us beyond soaked guys do and ask for it to stop and you'll more than you need.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> ..... ask for it to stop and you'll [get] more than you need.


Reverse psychology on the weather! Great idea!

I think I'll try it with women---"No, I do not want to sleep with you; No, no sex! No matter what! I don't care how much you ask, the answer is still No!"

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Over or not, if the forecasts are to be believed at all, may be next month before I even get a chance to cut again. Literally calling for rain 2 out of every three days for the next 10-14 days. Last May, June and July sucked for making hay, but this is just getting stupid.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ditto here! Had about 1.5" in last 3 or 4 days and we are on the low side. Some areas close with over 4". Corn and beans sure look good though!


----------



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

Haybaler, I'm in Harrison County, IN and I had just over 5.5" this weekend. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I seen it looked like you guys down south were getting nailed again, we haven't had any huge rains _yet_, corn planter and the bean planter are cleaned up and stored, besides it's getting too late to make replanting _*again*_ worth it anyways.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, got all the first cutting done, second cutting of alfalfa in the barn, all the barley straw baled and in the barn. You guys ain't putting enough in the plate on Sunday. LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gotta be something I guess. Started mowing the lawn yesterday afternoon at 4, the grass was still wet even but it hadn't rained since the night before, it's just plain saturated here. Gonna have to think about how to get nitrogen side dressed shortly.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Two inches this past weekend but with it came some straight line winds that leveled trees as if a tornado had em. spent the weekend cutting and pulling into burn piles... I asked for rain didn't I ?


----------

